# Relocating to Fountain Hills, AZ....



## mx_599 (Mar 22, 2007)

hello everyone,

i am new here and new to cycling. i was wondering if anyone is from the FH or North Scottsdale area on this forum? or surrounding areas? i am looking to meet people before i move so that maybe i will have people to ride with.

do any of you know if Fountain Hills, AZ is a nice cycling location? as in from your "door step"? i lived in mesa before and cannot imagine navigating some of the traffic intersections  maybe i am just being a wuss...

but if you guys had a choice of FH vs maybe chand, gil, mesa, tempe, etc...would you think FH is more conducive to riding?

i will only be getting an apartment and i can pretty much go wherever in the valley and i was thinking that FH would indeed be one of the best for cycling?

opinions? advice?


thanks for anyone's input!


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

mx_599 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> i am new here and new to cycling. i was wondering if anyone is from the FH or North Scottsdale area on this forum? or surrounding areas? i am looking to meet people before i move so that maybe i will have people to ride with.
> 
> ...


Email or call Brent Ruegamer. He's a bike maker in Phoenix and is a muy good Joe. He can definitely point you in the right direction(s) and would do so happily.


----------



## Rollie McGraham (Sep 27, 2006)

mx_599 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> i am new here and new to cycling. i was wondering if anyone is from the FH or North Scottsdale area on this forum? or surrounding areas? i am looking to meet people before i move so that maybe i will have people to ride with.
> 
> ...


Great place to ride not much traffic and a few good hills, out of Rio Verde you can climb 9 mile hill and get a good workout.


----------



## azbiker (Oct 10, 2004)

Fountain Hills is a great place to ride....I usually ride from my house (East Mesa) to do a few loops around the fountain and back up Pallisades...some of the best riding in the valley...


----------



## mx_599 (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks everyone. i am torn between Ahwatukee and Fountain Hills...

if driving to work didn't matter and you were trying to choose between the two based on enjoyable riding and training...

which would you choose?

isn't Sedona a bit closer if you were out in the Fountain Hills direction already? maybe 1.5 hours or so...?


does anyone know if there are paved roads that go up South Mountain that are good for riding? is the elevation decent to work you?

thanks again


----------



## Rollie McGraham (Sep 27, 2006)

Rollie McGraham said:


> Great place to ride not much traffic and a few good hills, out of Rio Verde you can climb 9 mile hill and get a good workout.


Contact me @ Mountainside Fitness Scottsdale when you get in town.


----------



## mx_599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Rollie McGraham said:


> Contact me @ Mountainside Fitness Scottsdale when you get in town.


sure thing!:thumbsup:


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

The distance to Sedona from FH and Ahwatukee is about the same (3 miles difference).

S. Mt is newly paved. 1200' vert from the second gate/bathrooms to the look out.

FH vs Ahwatukee? Seems like all the better riding in the valley is near the fringe of the suburbs/city (FH, Apache Jnct, Cave Creek/ Care Free). I live on the north side and can access all the roads around FH/McDowell, Carefree/Cave Creek, Bartlett.../New River, Pleasent) easily. FH can access those plus you can get to the Usery area and even Tortella Flats quite easily. 

I've done much less riding on the road around Ahwatukee save to S. Mt and up it or around it. Not too sure what roads exist south of S. Mt on the res, but as you know it's flat. Mt Biking on and around S. Mt. is very good however. Buckeye to the west doesn't sound too great either. To be fair, I have no experience out there except mt biking Estrella ranch. Ahwatukee is closer to Tucson though! The VOS RR uses a little loop off exit 185 to the north. Ahwatukee has closer access to Globe/Superior. Except for traffic many roads have potential.


----------



## mx_599 (Mar 22, 2007)

woodys737 said:


> The distance to Sedona from FH and Ahwatukee is about the same (3 miles difference).
> 
> S. Mt is newly paved. 1200' vert from the second gate/bathrooms to the look out.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info!

sorry about the sedona question when i have google maps at my finger tips  i guess i was thinking you used the beeline to get there and you would be closer in FH...but i will just look them up on the map.

so are you thinking the two areas are a toss-up? you think both are good for riding? i might be getting a FS mountain bike which would lead me to believe Ahwatukee is better...however, i want to base my decision more on road biking.

thanks for your info though.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

FH you can get on your bike and ride: 

1. The bee line to Payson or turn off on the Bush Hwy and make a loop up and over Usery pass Rd and back or to Power Rd and back.

2. McDowell Mt Rd. to E. Rio Verde Dr/Dynamite Rd to Pima and go up to Cave Creek Carefree to Seven Springs or Turn off and go down to Barlett Res/Horseshoe Res and back.

3. #2 above except turn south on Alma School Rd. off Dynamite to Jomax to 115 to Happy Valley Rd. Down to Pima, go south to Thompson Peak Pkwy and go east. Follow that to Frank Lloyd Wright Blvd. Go southeast to Via Linda and go east to 136th and go south to Shea. Follow that back to FH.

4. #2 above except go north to Carefree and around Black Mt to Carefree Hwy. Follow that west across I-17 to New River Rd and go north to New River which will then loop back south to Carefree Hwy and you can find a few good roads to get you back to Pima/Dynamite.

5. #2 above to Pima again. Go past Bartlett Rd on Cave Creek Rd. which will turn into Seven Springs Rd. then turn to a good dirt fire road (NF-24) and you could ride that to Mt.Humboldt or all the way to I-17 (never done it myself).

6. Keep riding west on Carefree Hwy to Hwy 60 which will be a few miles from Wickenburg and back.

7. Lots of smaller roads that you can vary the route distance/vert.

ok. Most of those routes and areas are not grid city. Traffic is a given anywhere in metro PHX and as always the time you ride can dictate how much traffic there is.

Ahwatukee:

1. You can ride around S. Mt and up it.

2. Ride through the city to all the areas I mentioned regarding FH.

In general, Ahwatukee is a bit more gid locked. Indian Res (not too many roads) to the south and grid to the north/east and west except S. Mt.


----------



## mx_599 (Mar 22, 2007)

woodys737 said:


> FH you can get on your bike and ride:


thanks for all that info. i will reference this for sure when i move in july.

were those all mega mile rides? i predict i will be good for 60-80mile rides at a pretty good pace by that time. however, if much of those listed under the FH rides are 100+ miles i'll be in for a beating  

are you from FH?

i just went as an observer to my first road race yesterday in Illinois. i am looking forward to entering one myself very soon!

i am leaning towards FH. i am thinking about moving to RidgeView apts in FH. they are pretty much the only ones. i found others that are being converted to condos or something.

thanks again


----------



## azbiker (Oct 10, 2004)

Fountain Hills is nice because you can ride locally and stay in FH for a few good climbs or venture out further and do the Rio Verde/around the mountain ride, Bartlett Lake, Saguaro Lake, Usery Pass or a ton of other rides.....its pretty much centrally located for most of the rides I just listed.....


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

mx_599

pm'd you back...let me know if you have any questions. 

W-


----------

